# Inversión de giro en el motor.



## Delakro (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola, estaba practicando con mi simulador Automation Studio.

Tengo dudas sobre el diseño de un circuito con inversión de giro del motor, me refiero a los componentes que debería de usar, y algunos detallitos más.
¿sugerencias?

Salu2


----------



## vinho (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola

¿Qué tipo de motor?

Saludos!


----------

